# Woman puts baby through airport x-ray



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

LOS ANGELES - A woman mistakenly put her 1-month-old grandson through an X-ray machine at Los Angeles International Airport, authorities said.

A startled security worker noticed the shape of a child on the carry-on baggage screening monitor and immediately pulled him out, the Los Angeles Times reported for a story in Wednesday's editions.

The infant was taken to a local hospital, where doctors determined he did not receive a dangerous dose of radiation.

"This was an innocent mistake by an obviously inexperienced traveler," said Paul Haney, deputy executive director of airports and security for the city's airport agency.

The incident happened early Saturday, airport officials said.

Haney said in 1988, an infant in a car seat went through an X-ray machine at the Los Angeles airport.

*LMFAO @ inexperienced traveler*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

WTF!~!!!!! They have been saying X rays are bad for like 20 years... is she an inexperienced human being as well????


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

well now we all cant have common sense


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> WTF!~!!!!! They have been saying X rays are bad for like 20 years... is she an inexperienced human being as well????


She's probably edging toward senility, Court. That's the only way I'm sure she could have gotten away with it. I doubt if anyone of us in our right minds (Or a close proximity thereof  ) could have convinced the authorites of that "inexperienced traveller" nonsense. We probbaly would have had a Rodney King incident right there in the airport with travellers, experienced or no, applauding as we were pistol whipped and worked over with nightsticks.

"YOU SON OF A *BEEP*!! WHAT THE *BEEP* WERE YOU *BEEP* THINKING PUTTING THAT *BEEP* KID ON THAT *BEEP* CONVEYOR?!? *BEEP BEEP BEEP*!!!" WHACK WHACK WHACK...CLAP CLAP CLAP...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I read an article about this on a news site earlier this morning and that particular article said that the lady spoke very little English--I think she was Mexican. 

That being said, I laughed at the article...especially the part about the airline worker looking at the monitor and seeing a child's shape. I could imagine the worker saying "WTF?!?!?"


----------

